# Se débarasser d'une apllication



## lauvuel5605 (4 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

en mettant à jour certains logiciel, j'ai du me faire refiler "ALOT Toolbar" dont je n'arrive pas à me débarrasser et dont al barre s'affiche désormais dès que j'ouvre Firefox.

Pouvez vous me dire comment faire pour le supprimer car je ne le trouve pas dans les applications

Merci par avance

Cordialement


----------



## da capo (4 Mai 2011)

c'est une extensions pour firefox.

Donc lance Firefox 
va dans Outils/modules complémentaires 
retire le des extensions.

Quitte alors firefox, relance : ce devrait être réglé


----------



## lauvuel5605 (4 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir Da Capo,

ca a marché super ! Je le saurai à l'avenir, je ne bidouille pas trop ! 

Merci beaucoup 

Bien cordialement


----------

